# Trees



## Sil (Apr 8, 2019)

Eos M IR modified    EFM 11-22


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 8, 2019)

I always look forward to viewing your images. Great stuff.


----------



## Sil (Apr 8, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> I always look forward to viewing your images. Great stuff.



thank Stapo very kind !!!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 8, 2019)

Another great image from you Sil, really like this one.


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 9, 2019)

Is this film infrared or are you using a converted digital?


----------



## Sil (Apr 9, 2019)

thank you all..!!



bulldurham said:


> Is this film infrared or are you using a converted digital?



is converted digital


----------



## sleist (Apr 9, 2019)

Excellent.  If I have any nit it would be the human on the left. In fact, I might have cloned out all of them.  Subjective opinion.
They distract me, but probably not everyone.

Again,  well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 9, 2019)

Really a very interesting photo.


----------



## Sil (Apr 10, 2019)

thank you all !!!


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2019)

Lots of fun, great movement here.   Nice work!


----------



## LRLala (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2019)

Neat photo, and very deserving of the April,2019 POTM nomination that it has received.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 19, 2019)

I love the photo but I have a question. It looks like you used long exposure on the clouds but not on the person??


----------



## Sil (Apr 20, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Neat photo, and very deserving of the April,2019 POTM nomination that it has received.



Thank Derrel very Kind !!



Richard Hutchings said:


> I love the photo but I have a question. It looks like you used long exposure on the clouds but not on the person??



Thank Richard !! two shots and edit !!


----------

